# I've received CoPR for CANADA. How can apply for Jobs being in India?



## Sarabjeetk (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,
I've received the CoPR for CANADA and I'm actively looking for a Job there.
Right now I'm working as Software Developer in a Telecom Company and have experience of almost 4 years in IT. I will travelling to CANADA in April and trying to land a job before it.

Please provide me tips for landing a Job.
Please share if there is any specific resume format?

Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I expect that it will be easier to search for/find a job in Canada when you are actually in the country rather than when you are still in India.


----------



## Sarabjeetk (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, @Colchar.

I want to know how is the IT job market in Canada? 
is it easier to get the Jobs anywhere? or in specific province?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sarabjeetk said:


> I want to know how is the IT job market in Canada?
> is it easier to get the Jobs anywhere? or in specific province?



You cannot ask about the job market "in Canada" as it is the second largest country in the world and the job market will vary widely from one area to the next, as well as within areas.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

register yourself jobs gov canada


----------

